# Is a holiday abroad ok on 2ww?



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi girls

I've just finished my 5 IUI cycle. My AF is 2 days late but got a -ve hpt this morning and have spotting so I think it's all over for this month - again.

We really need a holiday and have a window of 2 weeks when we can take a holiday but it would be roughly 7 days after my next insemination. My question is does anyone have any views / experience of flying on the 2ww? 

On  one hand obviously I don't want to jeopardise my chances but on the other hand if we don't take our holiday then we will have to wait another 3 months before we can go due to work restrictions. Surely the holiday would help me relax and make things more likely to happen? The last 9 months have been the most stressful and depressing of our lives and we are desperate for a holiday so I don't know if that is clouding my judgment.

We've been ttc for nearly 3 years with tx for 9 months and I'm so sick and tired of my life being on hold. Wrapping myself in cotton wool has not done us any good so would flying really make things any worse?. I should say that the holiday is to Goa and when I've been in India before I did suffer from dodgy tummies  

Any +ve holiday experiences would be welcome. Don't tell me about -ve ones - ignorance is bliss  - just kidding - if someone thinks it's a terrible idea please say!

Thanks for any advice.
hugs
deliadoll
x


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi girls

No-ones replied so I'm thinking maybe everyone else just wouldn't do it? 

I had a thought last night that some ladies are going abroad for tx so surely it must be ok to fly?

Sorry to post again on my own thread but I'm worried about making the wrong decision and my clinic are non comittal on anything I ask them.

Thanks 
deliadoll
x


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi 

I totally know why you want to go on holiday but if it was me i would probably stay a bit closer to home. I live in OZ and at the moment its lovely and warm though i won't sunbathe whilst on my 2WW as you are meant to keep your body temp at a constant level.  I would imagine that that is probably what you want to do going to goa!

I know our clinic says not to do anything which you might "blame" if the cycle doesn't work.  Whether that be the flight or the chance of becoming unwell i know that i personally wouldn't do that. But its a personal choice- sorry i probably haven't helped but i hope you make the right descision for you 

Good luck on your cycle

Ax


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Personally can't think of a better time to go on holiday! if the thought of a negative after flying might make you feel like it has caused it to fail, could you go on holiday in this country, or a trip to the continent by ferry or something?

I would definitely have gone on holiday if i could have done!


----------



## bec1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi

I would try to take a holiday but to be honest if it's Goa or nothing, I would stay at home. I've also been there and was really ill. My advice would be to try and go somewhere else if you can. Hope you get away soon.x


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for your replies ladies. Kind of wish I hadn't asked but I had a feeling I was pulling the wool over my own eyes. Thanks for all the advice and info - it's really appreciated.

I LIVE for my holidays and once we have have our baby our holidays will never be the same again so I really want to stick to 'exotic' long haul hols. I am desperate for the sun and to spend two weeks on the beach with a book and a beer in my hand so UK is out the question. I didn't know you weren't supposed to sunbathe on 2ww so that would really rule out any beach holiday?

I don't think I would necessarily blame the flying as I've had failed attempts when doing everything by the book but that's easy for me to say now. I might feel different afterwards.

I had thought about the continent but we live in Glasgow so to get anywhere reasonably hot we'd be looking at a fairly long journey each way. 

This is such a bummer!   If my last two cycles hadn't been really long things would have worked out fine. I would have known either way if I was pg or not and could have lived without a holiday knowing I was finally pg. Looks like maybe I should wait a few months. Can I cry some more please.     I need to get away from it all so badly but I NEED the sun. I'm so sick of the cold and wind and rain. I'm about to throw my dummy out my pram and start holding my breath  

While we're on the body temperature subject, I had been considering going for a few sunbed sessions (read there is no proof they are harmful to unborn babies but I do find this very difficult to believe) as I'm going to be a bridesmaid soon but on one hand kept telling myself it was a stupid thing to do and then on the other kept thinking women must go on all the time without realising they're pg. I decided it was crazy and a momentary lapse of common sense - thank God I didn't go now that I know about the temp thing, I actually thought they recommended keeping your tummy warm on 2ww so thought a sunbed might even be a good thing (I feel really stupid). I never use sunbeds for obvious reasons but was told by someone I shouldn't use fake tan on 2 ww and I'm going to look like a big white corned beef whale in my dress. Does anyone have any tips on how I can look less blue more sun kissed in my dress - is the only option tan in a tube which I'll no doubt rub over my dress and get everywhere?

Sorry for rambling on, this has been a bit of a brain dump!

hugs
dd
x


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Rose

We've got a weekend to Paris booked for mid June but even that seems a hundred years away. We've booked it almost hoping to tempt fate after spending a year without planning any trips in case I was pg. I think I'll just have to bide my time as vegging on the beach is my main reason for going. I just have to keep telling myself that the tx will work and all this will be worth it.

Thanks for the reply Rose.

hugs
deliadoll
x


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi

Just in case there is anyone else reading this who is interested I have found a couple of articles on the net which also seem to say that sunbathing whilst pregnant is not a good idea.

http://www.askbaby.com/sunbathing-during-pregnancy.htm

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/isitsafeto/sunexpert/

Also found this with people saying they had sunbathed in moderation.

http://forum.sofeminine.co.uk/forum/maternite1/__f1574_maternite1-Sunbathing-in-pregnancy.html

hugs from
totally confused and bummed out

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.
x


----------



## aussiegirl (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

Just wanted to send you some   because i really do know how you feel. i love travelling and felt whilst we were conceiving that life was on hold( don't want to take maleria tabs, jabs, can't plan in advance etc)

I now do have a ds and we have travelled quite a bit since he was born. Yip its different i.e. lying on the beach and reading a book is almost impossible but its still fantastic  

Theres still so many exotic places i want to go but in time we will as i know as ds gets older he will appreciate all the wonders of travel as well. Don't give up hope. Try and get away and i sooooo hope this cycle works for you

Lots and lots of  

Andrea


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks Andrea, I appreciate that. Much as I love lounging around the beach I love the picture in my head of me and dh building sandcastles with our babies too. Can't wait for that.

It doesn't look like we will get the holiday now. We had a two week window which going with my normal tx cycle should have been fine, but my last 2 cycles have been longer than normal. It's very complicated so I won't bore you with it but the only way to work round it would muck up going to Paris (the one and only thing we've planned in an entire year) and then after that IVF is due to start. I'm gutted. I'm trying to stay positive and be grateful for the fact that I'm actually getting tx as I know lots of women still on waiting lists or who are paying for tx would love to be in my position and we're also lucky to get a holiday at some point just not for a while now. It's just that we need it now more than we ever have.

My AF STILL isn't properly here even though it's been threatening to come for a week. I've had 3 -ve tests and it will be properly here any sec but I'm so tired of waiting for it. I wish it would just come or not come - if you know what I mean. I have no control and no certainty of anything anymore.

I'm really sorry for moaning and I've went on and on but I just feel at the end of my rope today and really needed to vent.

Can I come and stay with you in Sydney. You're so lucky to live somewhere sunny! Thanks for 'listening'.

hugs
dd
x


----------

